# Powder Alliance



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Stoked on this. My home pass (Stevens) didn't get ny more expensive this year (it did raise $50 last year). I go to Schweitzer pretty often so I'll use those for sure. Definitely going to make me finally get to Bridger too. Probably use the Timberline/Hood ones too.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

This will make it much more affordable to take trips with the family! I am stoked


----------

